
Y Combinator Founders' Guide to Running a Startup - gavribirnbaum
https://barbra.io/collection/2b4075f9-7e79-4829-98a0-cdb8470fb7ac
======
gavribirnbaum
Founders of YC-backed companies give advice for founders on how to run their
business, hire, handle growth, marketing, sales, and much more.

